# Looking for opinions/alternatives on Onkyo 5009 AVR and Aperion Verus Grand Speakers



## kwjoh (Sep 5, 2011)

Hello,

I have been saving for a while now to do a complete overhaul of my home theater and wanted to get thoughts from people before I make any purchases. I have a decent sized room (10'x14') and sit about 11' away from my TV. This all started with an Onkyo HTIB which I was going to slowly upgrade. In the end, I decided it would be best to simply wait to change out the speakers/avr all out once. I have been waiting for the Onkyo 5009 to drive a 5.1 system because:
1. I need 3 powerd zones (2 kitchen speakers, 2 office speakers)
2. I need a networked receiver and would prefer airplay support
3. Would like to have something that supports Audyssey XT32

However, the 5009 upgrade seems a little disappointing compared to the 5008 plus I was already on the fence between the 5009 and the Denon 4311. I would like to hear what other people would suggest, which can meet these requirements (I am sure there are many possibilities in this range). 

For speakers, I have been looking online at reviews and am leaning towards the Aperion Verus Grand speakers. From what I have read, there is a bit of personal preference when selecting speakers but the general consesus seems to be that these speakers offer great performance for the price ($4,000 system). I am not familiar with many of the non-mainstream brands (I stumbled upon an audioholics review of the Aperions) and am open to suggestions as I am sure there are many great brands I am have never heard of before. Also, I have been trying to get the most for my money (~$7,000) with this system as I will probably not make any more major changes (meaning years). Ultimately, I am looking for a system which can meet my AVR needs and sound great when listening to music and watching movies. I appreciate any advice you can offer.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would get either a 3008 or 5008 and put the savings towards other parts of your HT Build as the differences are truly slight. While the new Industrial Design makes it seem like a major change, internally it really does not differ very much.

As I have read that folks have been able to find 5008's from Authorized Dealers for around 1200 Dollars, I would jump on that. I like your Speaker choice and think they would be a great choice. For Subwoofers, I would consider HSU Research VTF-2 MKIII's. Ideally 2 of them.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## kwjoh (Sep 5, 2011)

I have seen a lot of suggestions/talk about 2 subwoofers, it seems the difference is substantial, would you agree since it looks like you use 2 as well? With such a price disparity between the 5008/5009 it would probably be best to go with the 5008 and dual subs. Another question, after looking some other brands, I have started seeing audio processors. Would there be any advantage to using a process/amp setup vice an AVR? I think it might be overkill for what I am trying to accomplish. Also would there be a big difference sound quality going with NAD, Marantz or another specialty brand or are they fairly equal in that price range? I feel like there is probably something I could do better I just am not aware that it is an option. Last, Audyssey released XT32 about a year ago. Is that something that has yearly updates and would be worth waiting for? Seems like every time I look into something more questions come up. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

kwjoh said:


> I have seen a lot of suggestions/talk about 2 subwoofers, it seems the difference is substantial, would you agree since it looks like you use 2 as well? With such a price disparity between the 5008/5009 it would probably be best to go with the 5008 and dual subs. Another question, after looking some other brands, I have started seeing audio processors. Would there be any advantage to using a process/amp setup vice an AVR? I think it might be overkill for what I am trying to accomplish. Also would there be a big difference sound quality going with NAD, Marantz or another specialty brand or are they fairly equal in that price range? I feel like there is probably something I could do better I just am not aware that it is an option. Last, Audyssey released XT32 about a year ago. Is that something that has yearly updates and would be worth waiting for? Seems like every time I look into something more questions come up. Thanks again for your help.


Hello,
The beauty of a 5 Channel Amplifier is that it is technology proof. I have used the same 3 Amplifiers for around a decade while going through more AVR's and SSP's than I can count. In addition, you have a great deal more stable power and current when using an Amplifier.

While I adore XT32/SubEQ HT, getting something like the Onkyo TX-NR809 from Newegg when it is On Sale for $699 as it often is during the Weekends would make for an excellent compromise and costs roughly half what a 3008 costs. You do lose XT32, but the XPA-5 would give you a great deal more powe.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## natescriven (Jan 12, 2011)

I looked at the Aperion Speakers as well and decided on Ascend instead. The cabinets are slightly more beefy and there are more reviews available. I've been super happy with Sierra-1's up front and HTM-200's in back. I play violin and feel that they reproduce instruments and voices very accurately. For $4000 you could have a pair of the new towers, Sierra Center, HTM-200's and a pair of Epik Subs.


----------



## kwjoh (Sep 5, 2011)

natescriven said:


> I looked at the Aperion Speakers as well and decided on Ascend instead. The cabinets are slightly more beefy and there are more reviews available. I've been super happy with Sierra-1's up front and HTM-200's in back. I play violin and feel that they reproduce instruments and voices very accurately. For $4000 you could have a pair of the new towers, Sierra Center, HTM-200's and a pair of Epik Subs.


Thanks natescriven, I will look into the Ascends. I haven't had a chance to demo much so I will be sure to include them when I start. I am a classical music fan so I will be sure I take some stuff with me when I start listening.


----------



## brian6751 (Jul 8, 2010)

Aperion speakers are great, but i will echo everyone else by saying look elsewhere for the sub. SVS, HSU, Rythmik, etc.


----------

